# New Member here.



## JustinTech (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello,
I am Justin Crouch. A theatre student at Truman State University. I am aspiring to be a technical director of a community theatre. After I get my BA here at Truman in Theatre, I either plan on interning or seeking my Master's in Technical Direction/Production.

I first got into theatre sophomore year of high-school, and started off acting. As the next few years rolled through, I became part of the community theatre at Quincy, IL. and soon started to get interested in the technical aspect of theatre.

Any questions just mail me...

Justin


----------



## gafftaper (Dec 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Justin! You'll find this place is about half young aspiring technicians like yourself combined with a wealth of knowledge from old pros. It's a great place to hang out, learn, share what you already know, and have a good time with your new internet friends. Don't be shy now, join the discussion.


----------

